# I.C.E. Sweeps



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The one thing Trump is right about. More of these will be a deterrent. Not so sure about separating kids from parents.

"Following national and international criticism, on June 20, 2018, President Trump signed an executive order ending family separations at the border."

So why is this still happening?????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Family separation was demanded by liberals in the past. At that time they did have a point. Their point was people were grabbing kids to pose as a family which they were not. Liberals feared these children who were not family may be sexually abused in detention. I always thought they had a good point, but now that they want the opposite it's clear they don't care about the children, it's all a political sham ------- again.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well the whole separation issue now. Or why it is taking so long to reunite is because of the back log of cases.

So they need to separate the children to find out for sure if they are with the correct people.... ie: not being used or trafficked. yes using the kids as a way to get into the USA is trafficking.... it isn't sexual, work, etc. It is a different form of trafficking.

But that is the reason why people are still screaming about it is because there isn't enough help to process the cases. Which when people were holding up the Funding for this was total political BS. :bop: They were screaming why, why, why... the poor children... .but then held up a vote on funding bills for the border situation. uke:

But these ICE sweeps are a good thing to do. They were done in the past by Obama, Bush, Clinton, Bush, etc. Just now they are getting more press because they want to divide the nation on this subject and paint Trump as a villain.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think they should be separated and DNA tested. Then returned to the parents ASAP... Or give them a choice. They can cross back voluntarily and be rejoined with their kids right away. 
Honestly if some parent in this country dragged their kids through what these immigrants have, they would probably have the kids taken away from them by SS.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trump pushes for hardline policy on illegal immigrants. No more public benefits like Medicaid, Food Stamps,Housing. :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Trump pushes for hardline policy on illegal immigrants. No more public benefits like Medicaid, Food Stamps,Housing. :thumb:


 Good these things were just bait for the freeloaders.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Still won't stop unless employers are fined for hiring them. All those companies in Mississippi should be fined. And that should include people that hire them for maids and gardeners etc.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Still won't stop unless employers are fined for hiring them. All those companies in Mississippi should be fined. And that should include people that hire them for maids and gardeners etc.


 :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I was wrong.......Trump wants to take those away from people who already have green cards.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No he wants to deny green cards to those who will not contribute and become a liability. As I understand if they currently have a green card nothing happens,but they must be renewed every ten years and they could get tired down.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yup......I reread it. You are correct. This immigration thing is going to be a mess.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

KEN W said:


> Still won't stop unless employers are fined for hiring them. All those companies in Mississippi should be fined. And that should include people that hire them for maids and gardeners etc.


Hit them hard, very hard. Hurt the pocket book big time, that will get stuff changed in a hurry


----------

